# best epoxy for joinery?



## Juan_Eduardo (Jan 12, 2019)

the handrail on my front stairs broke in a jagged fashion along the grain. I'm told I should use epoxy to mend it as it has the ability to fill gaps as well. I've only used wood epoxy for filling/modeling. Can anybody recommend a good epoxy for joining and advise on where to get it?

many thanks in advance…


----------



## Juan_Eduardo (Jan 12, 2019)

Only epoxies I've used are the plastic types (usually found in syringe form) and filling epoxy (like PC Woody and similar).

Is there a wood joinery-specific epoxy I can get my hands on? The big box hardware stores don't seem to have anything besides the two types I first mentioned…


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

If there is a way to adequately clamp it, I would use PVC glue to reattach (it's stronger than the wood), and then tape off the gaps and fill in the gaps with the 5 minute epoxy you can find in a big box store. You can easily sand it even with the wood. I use epoxy for gaps, etc, with some regularity. It is a pain in larger quantities, particularly vertical surfaces, which I'm assuming your stairs are.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Most wood working shops carry either Bob Smith, Z-Poxy (ZAP), or T-88 (System Three) for use as structural epoxy adhesive. 15 or 30 minute cure times will provide best strength and less frustration to hurry. Typically sold in 8 oz, or 16oz kits. Bob Smith and ZPoxy brands are ubiquitous. Can find them at hobby stores, craft stores, sporting goods shops (fishing rod and gun stock repair), even some of larger BORG stores. 
Get some measuring/mixing cups and sticks while you are shopping, if you don't have these already for finishing.

If you need to use regular BORG, or Ace hardware variety Loctite/Permatex epoxy; use one with long 15-30 minute cure time. 5 minute cure will bond well, stronger than wood; you just have to work fast. Remember you have to spend 1 minute mixing it thoroughly!

Best Luck.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Original JB weld is my go to epoxy for anything that needs fixing that needs to stay fixed. It should be available just about anywhere, but your big box stores will have it for sure.


----------

